# Synchronisation d'un iPod de 2001



## everyflavourbeans (11 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,
j'ai dernièrement fait l'acquisition d'un iPod de première génération avant de me rendre compte qu'il était plus difficile que prévu de changer la musique qu'il contenait... 

J'ai d'abord naïvement essayé de le connecter à mon MacBook Air à l'aide d'un adaptateur firewire/USB avant de lire que cela ne pouvait pas fonctionner, j'ai alors bricolé à l'aide de deux câbles et de mon fer à souder un câble firewire 400/800 pour le connecter à un MacBook Pro de 2011 (oui je suis trop impatient pour le commander), toujours sans succès.
 L'iPod n'apparait nulle part sur le Mac, cependant le logo apple puis le message "ok pour déconnecter" apparait tout de même sur l'iPod au moment de connecter les deux appareils. J'espère que cela vient uniquement d'une mauvaise soudure ou identification de pin de ma part mais la connexion semblant se faire une question m'est venue, est il toujours possible de synchroniser un iPod de 2001 avec un MacBookPro de 2011 dont la version d'iTunes est à jour?

j'ai tenté en vain (n'étant pas forcément doué en informatique) de créer un périphérique bootable de Cheetah. Je me suis également renseigné sur la manière de downgrade iTunes mais est il possible de remonter si loin?

Avant d'approfondir ces pistes et de peut être faire une bêtise avec le Mac ou l'iPod savez vous comment synchroniser un iPod Classic 1 en 2019?


----------



## Nikware (30 Mars 2019)

Je possède toujours un iPod de première génération comme toi, et aucun problème avec la dernière version iTune.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2019)

Mon dieu je me serais pas amusé à bidouiller un câble sachant qu’il permet d’alimenter et donc de tuer ce vénérable grand père... 

Dites, vos batteries sont dans quel état ? 

Faudra que je me trouve un câble 400/800 un jour pour essayer de brancher le mien sur mon ordi. Ça a existé chez Apple ? Ou il n’y en a que des tiers ?


----------



## Nikware (19 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Mon dieu je me serais pas amusé à bidouiller un câble sachant qu’il permet d’alimenter et donc de tuer ce vénérable grand père...
> Dites, vos batteries sont dans quel état ?
> Faudra que je me trouve un câble 400/800 un jour pour essayer de brancher le mien sur mon ordi. Ça a existé chez Apple ? Ou il n’y en a que des tiers ?


Batterie en fin de vie.
Elle ne tient plus en mode 'eteint', oblige de la recharger tous les 2 jours.


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2019)

Ok... Quand j’ai acheté le mien il tenait environ 5 chansons. Je ne l’utilise quasiment jamais, je ne sais pas si ça s’est dégradé encore plus...

C’est triste parce que tous ces produits sont condamnés à cause de cette batterie.


----------



## Nikware (19 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Ok... Quand j’ai acheté le mien il tenait environ 5 chansons. Je ne l’utilise quasiment jamais, je ne sais pas si ça s’est dégradé encore plus...
> C’est triste parce que tous ces produits sont condamnés à cause de cette batterie.


Je viens d'en commander une nouvelle, pour le fun.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacemen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------

